# Check out my website for crit!



## rcolon9330 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey there! I'm currently a third year photo major, and I'm trying to get my website out in the public, as well as trying to get critiques of my work from people who don't go to my college. 

The site is www.raymondcolonphotography.com !

:hail: to you all!

Thanks!


----------



## Buma (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi rcolon9330,

Nice place, and think that falling serie is the best one ( great !!! 8.jpg )  May be you will expand this idea with more photos :mrgreen:,


----------

